# Golden linseed.. advice?!



## tiredofbeingill (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've had IBS-D for about 7 years now and it's been really bad for about 5. I used to have D every single morning as soon as I woke up, and on some days many more times throughout the day. I was tried on hundreds of different medications from the hospital but the only thing that worked slightly was loperamide capsules. For anyone that doesn't know they are the drug thats in imodium. They worked a bit, but still not very well because by the time I knew an attack was coming on it was too late for them to have time to work. About a year ago I started taking them daily, and I think this really helped me. I now don't have D anywhere near as much as I used to, on average less than once a week. But I did find that my bowels went slightly the other way due to all the loperamide, so somedays I wasn't able to go to the toilet at all which then caused me more pain and discomfort. I now take golden linseed soaked in water just before I go to bed and now find that in the morning I am almost always able to have a normal BM which is amazing! The only problem i've found with this is that even though I feel relieved straight after having the BM, shortly afterwards my stomach starts hurting and bloating again, and for the rest of the day I feel like I constantly need to have another one. Sometimes I can, but other times I can't, and it just feels like I need to. I'm guessing this has something to do with the linseed, as this wasn't happening before.. although my ibs is so much better than before, this feeling is so annoying!!! Any advice would be much appreciated! and if you have any other questions about anything else I have tried I will be happy to try my best to help!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Linseed is also a fiber that absorbs fluid. You may want to do some research or try chia to find out why it bothers you at times. Chia is very high protein, too, so a good option.


----------



## tiredofbeingill (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay thank you.. What is chia exactly?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

a seed. the indians used to survive by eating 1 tbs/day of chia seeds. Google it, you'll see. Sorta like flax.


----------



## Mackky (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe if you take the linseed differently?

I take 1 teaspoon of linseed (after it has been ground in a coffee grinder) four times a day. I mix it with about half a cup of orance juice and drink it.

My experience with taking linseed like this has been remarkable: one relatively normal bowel movement every morning.

Before taking linseed I was having 5-6 loose to liquid movement from when I woke to about 2pm - every day and it was really wiping me out physically and mentally.


----------

